# Gerbils?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Anyone have Gerbils? I had some when I was much younger


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

I have always wanted gerbils, a store I go to has them in bulk there is tons of them that just run on your hand and are very friendly. Gerbils were my first choice but I received three mice instead. I guess I could of been a gerbil enthusiast.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

From what I can remember , my Gerbils were very friendly and I don't recall ever getting a bite from them 
I think I love all rodents


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah im a small animal lover  no bigger than a jack russel I think


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Aww I love all animals big and small


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes I do also but prefer smaller ones


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

I currently have 5 gerbils. I'm a registered AGS breeder, but my breeding pair is getting old, so they seldom have litters now. Gerbils were my first rodent pet when I was a child.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

I love gerbils almost as much as I love mice and pugs but not quite! lol


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

We don't have gerbils here


----------



## totalreject (Sep 8, 2014)

I've never had one, funny as its one of the few rodents I've never owned. When I was a child my friend had some which I loved to play with but she pulled the tail off the one so her parents got rid of them, I kinda wish I would of been able to take them on as they were super friendly


----------



## Splash of Satin (Apr 9, 2014)

Gerbils were what got me into the world of showing. I had the opportunity to "show" at a AGS show in the pet class and while my old little buddy didn't do too well it was what made me want to start showing mice and then later on rabbits. Its great to see how many other people on here love gerbils too!


----------

